# Haven’t had Kicks yet?



## MrsResetti (Nov 23, 2017)

I?m level 13 and on my third day of having the game yet still no sign of Kicks? Anyone else have this problem? No idea what?s going on


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 23, 2017)

He shows up randomly, I think.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 23, 2017)

i haven't had him either. i've been running around in my socks because i hate the shoes my outfit came with :V


----------



## mob (Nov 23, 2017)

it's random and the marketplace items rotate every 6 hours: 12am > 6am > 12pm > 6pm


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 23, 2017)

It's actually 1am > 7am > 1pm > 7pm


----------



## mitfy (Nov 23, 2017)

^ depends on your timezone. still every six hours nevertheless


----------



## MrsResetti (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you, thought my game was broken!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 23, 2017)

It's random, I'm on my 3rd day lvl. 16 and I just got him


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 23, 2017)

mob said:


> it's random and the marketplace items rotate every 6 hours: 12am > 6am > 12pm > 6pm



What timezone are you in? Just curious so I can figure out what time my shops reset.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 23, 2017)

I've gotten him twice. The first time he appeared, he was selling 3 pairs of socks. Plain, boring, white socks. Count your blessings.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 23, 2017)

i just got him today but he ONLY had socks >>>>:V


----------



## angiepie (Nov 23, 2017)

mitfy said:


> i just got him today but he ONLY had socks >>>>:V



He had socks yesterday. I've only had him once too. ;-;

Also my shops reset at 4AM > 10AM > 4PM > 10PM. I live in PST.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

I've been playing for a few weeks now, and I've literally had him TWICE. The first time he had two socks and once pair of green shoes, and today when he finally returned all he had was socks... -_- he's a big ol butthead and needs to come more often.


----------

